# BIGGEST HS GAME OF THE SEASON FRIDAY!



## Soccerfan8 (Jan 9, 2017)

Servite vs Cathedral 

The two favorites for the DIV 1 title have a non league match up this Friday at Cathedral 7pm 

(LA TIMES WRITE UP ON THE MATCH UP)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/highschool/varsity-times/la-sp-high-schools-sondheimer-20170108-story.html


----------



## espola (Jan 9, 2017)

Soccerfan8 said:


> Servite vs Cathedral
> 
> The two favorites for the DIV 1 title have a non league match up this Friday at Cathedral 7pm
> 
> ...


Why is it that the two favorites are both private schools?


----------



## younothat (Jan 10, 2017)

espola said:


> Why is it that the two favorites are both private schools?


$, scholarships, reputation, and recruitment.

Coaches from public school districts in LA county don't get paid well and you normally have a dual role: teach some classes and have a teaching credential.

Private school pay a lot better and you can be just the "soccer coach"

From the article, HS play is a viable option if you play for the right squad:

"The hope by Servite Coach Jon Spencer and Cathedral Coach Arturo Lopez is for as many as 20 college recruiters to stop by to see the matchup in downtown Los Angeles, not far from where activities are taking place at the Los Angeles Convention Center.

Perhaps a player or two might be impressive enough to earn a scholarship offer and add further proof that playing high school soccer is not a deterrent to moving on to the next level.

Take the case of senior Tim Burke of Servite. For his sophomore and junior seasons, he elected to play in the U.S. soccer-sponsored Academy League. It cost his family thousands of dollars in travel and other costs for the chance to play against top players and be exposed to college recruiters at showcases and tournaments.

After two years, he had no scholarship offers.

“I went in one day and talked to Jon and let him know I wanted to play my senior year with my brothers and get the whole high school experience,” he said. “It was a tough decision, but it’s paying off and I’m having a ton of fun.”


----------



## outside! (Jan 10, 2017)

Shouldn't the headline read "Biggest Boy's HS Game of the Season Friday"?


----------



## espola (Jan 10, 2017)

younothat said:


> $, scholarships, reputation, and recruitment.
> 
> Coaches from public school districts in LA county don't get paid well and you normally have a dual role: teach some classes and have a teaching credential.
> 
> ...


Are you talking about college scholarships and recruiting, or high school scholarships and recruiting?


----------



## Frank (Jan 10, 2017)

Go Friars!!!


----------



## younothat (Jan 11, 2017)

espola said:


> Are you talking about college scholarships and recruiting, or high school scholarships and recruiting?


High school scholarships, recruiting, and the education reputation of the school helps draw players,  that and college opportunities later as part of the exposure for playing for them. 

Compared to your typical  local run school district in LA these are a step above and have a lot more resources available to them, $ help also.


----------



## espola (Jan 11, 2017)

younothat said:


> High school scholarships, recruiting, and the education reputation of the school helps draw players,  that and college opportunities later as part of the exposure for playing for them.
> 
> Compared to your typical  local run school district in LA these are a step above and have a lot more resources available to them, $ help also.


Are athletic scholarships and recruiting legal in LA Section of CIF?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 11, 2017)

espola said:


> Why is it that the two favorites are both private schools?


Cathedral has a long tradition of putting out strong teams. When I played them in the mid to late 80's they were quite good then.


----------

